# Brother Hairston speaks in Seattle, WA area



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MasonicAdept (Sep 1, 2016)

It was actually video taped:


----------

